# Next - Sicily



## stereo.pete (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKiRIOmKJpA&feature=youtu.be

Here is the video for Chef Achatz and Chef Beran's new menu for Next. 13 Courses of rustic and authentic Sicilian cuisine, I cannot wait! As always they put together a great video for every menu, which is another example of genius social networking/marketing.


----------



## RRLOVER (Jun 2, 2012)

I could get on board with that menu:hungry:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 2, 2012)

I love Sicilian food.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope you'll do another in depth review of your experience Peter (with photos of course).


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 2, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I hope you'll do another in depth review of your experience Peter (with photos of course).



My wife and I will be visiting Next's Sicily in late July and as always we will take pictures and I will report back.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 3, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> My wife and I will be visiting Next's Sicily in late July and as always we will take pictures and I will report back.



Next best thing to going myself!


----------



## Messy Jesse (Jun 6, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Next best thing to going myself!



haha... Next to next?


----------



## ecchef (Jun 6, 2012)

Great video if your're planning to program a culinary Manchurian Candidate. :scratchhead: 

Enjoy your visit Pete.


----------

